# weedeater



## stewievb (Aug 29, 2005)

does anyone know what type of engine a weedeater sstho 25 has so i can try to find a service manual


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

stewievb said:


> sstho 25


 Is that a model or brand or ???? Don't think I've ever heard of it. If you are saying it is a Weedeater brand then it is made by Poulan. If you are looking for Weedeater manuals you can find them at http://www.weedeater.com/manuals_search.asp


----------



## stewievb (Aug 29, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks


----------

